# Got a scholarship



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I put together this big application, two letters of recommendation, two character evaluations, and an essay to interview for a full-tuition scholarship. I just got a letter today that although I didn't get the full-tuition scholarship, I did get an "honorable mention" distinction scholarship for $11,500! I'm counting this as a win since I had a half-hour interview, and despite having SA, managed to distinguish myself (in a good way) from 200 other applicants:clap


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome pays for almost 1 year of college.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats! That's still a great scholarship.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fabulous! that scholarship is great - way to go after what you want!


----------



## giggles (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG well done!! this is so inspiring
this could so be like the ultimate slap in the face to mean hatuuurs
where im from, i feel like my ENTIRE school looks down on me and sees me as failing in life just cos im from like the..."poorest" side
but i know thats not true, just sucks
but this is some motivater!! thanks for posting that


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Congratulations! That's really impressive.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

awesome job, congratulations!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

That's a nice amount of money for undergrad, it would have paid a year of tuition at my college. Though I don't know how high the tuition / costs of attending college have gone since I graduated in 06. Anyway, awesome job on getting the scholarship.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

wow..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

That's awesome, catlover and congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone It felt really great to finally win something based on merit, after feeling like my years of hard work had gotten me nowhere.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Congratz! im facing 38,000 a year for my college plus 15,000 in room and board.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

congrats! it's a great motivator for me as well!keep going for it!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

That's brill, i admire your courage to do this despite the SA


----------

